# Travel insurance



## Austin Mini (May 14, 2012)

Any recommendations for diabetics in EU please?


----------



## Monica (May 14, 2012)

We just got an annual Family Policy for Europe and I paid ?10 to have diabetes added to it. I had insurance from Halifax and Esure so far. Haven't got one at the moment, as we haven't got any holidays planned.


----------



## Austin Mini (May 14, 2012)

It was raining today when we woke up so off to travel agents and seems like we will be in Malta soon. Need some insurance so thought better look here. Now where did I put our snorkeling gear?


----------



## Austin Mini (May 14, 2012)

Tell you what, its bl**dy expensive being a diabetic. Whats become of being in the EU and getting free medical care where ever you are?


----------



## NatB (May 14, 2012)

I use to always go with the post office it cost me an extra ?13.00 however as I am with Natwest and am a gold card holder which covers alsorts of things including insurance it doesn't cost any extra.


----------



## Copepod (May 15, 2012)

Austin Mini said:


> Tell you what, its bl**dy expensive being a diabetic. Whats become of being in the EU and getting free medical care where ever you are?



EHIC (European Health Insurance Card - see http://www.nhs.uk/NHSEngland/Healthcareabroad/EHIC/Pages/about-the-ehic.aspx and follow links to apply free) gets you medical care as the same cost as locals, not necessarily free - the NHS is cheaper to users than most European health systems. However, you still need insurance to cover potential costs such as evacuation back to UK.


----------



## Steff (May 15, 2012)

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=18245&highlight=travel+insurance


http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=11627&highlight=travel+insurance


Just a couple of old thread for your AM to chew over see if theres any there you can check out


----------



## rhall92380 (May 15, 2012)

You could try looking for insurance for pre existing medical conditions via moneysupermarket
https://www.moneysupermarket.com/travel-insurance/pre-existing-medical-conditions/enquiry/

Richard


----------



## DeusXM (May 15, 2012)

I tend to just get regular travel insurance. As I understand it (but I might be wrong), even if you have a pre-existing condition, your expenses are still paid provided the costs are unrelated to the medical condition. For instance, if you break a leg, the costs for the hospital are covered because it's nothing to do with diabetes, but if you go into DKA, you're on your own. I may be wrong about this though.


----------



## Austin Mini (May 15, 2012)

Went with Insure and go in the end. My wife (61) was insured for ?17 Myself (65) ?43.50 + diabetic type 1 ?7.50 so not too bad seems it jumps very high when you are over 65.


----------

